# Why can't he be more respectful?



## trexy66 (Apr 19, 2008)

If you have read my past post's you know what has been happening in my marriage.I am just recently separated but still living in the same home as my husband(ex).I don't know if he is going out of his way to make me jelous or just thinking well it is over what should I care.I don't know if he is actually dating but he is making it obvious that he is looking,even my daughter overheard his telephone conversation saying she is a pretty redhead.I am moving out in a month thank goodness because I can't handle it anymore,I am trying not to let him know it is driving me crazy.I alway's wonder what he is feeling or whether he even has feelings towards me it just hurt's so much.Does anyone have any advice on how to handle the last month of living under the same roof with him and going on with his life like I don't exsist,and I don't have feelings


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

can you stay with a relative for a couple of weekends. be there when hes in work, vice versa.
can you go out and have your own space with some friends for the night.
its only one more month. yes its going to be tough. but i think your just going to have to make the best of this situation you are in.
just stay away from him. go to your room.
if hes trying to make you jealous, then this is probably normal. 
just to see how you react.
his behaviour is pretty normal. thats my opinion n e way.
or can you just sit down and discuss how you feel, or are you waiting for his response. unfortunately ppl like answers, like you and me.
he might not feel the need or want to respond. but you wont know until u try.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

From how he is behaving, I'd rule out having a talk with him. That's exactly what he wants--more attention. You might try what my new counselor suggested I do. Quit being predictable. Go out with friends, leave for the weekend to visit friends or family. Tell him you're going out and you'd like for him to watch your daughter (depending on her age). Just don't tell him WHAT you'll be doing. Also, you could change your hair color/style or the way you dress. Give him a dose of his own medicine.


----------



## trexy66 (Apr 19, 2008)

Here I am again,when will this drama be over.The other day My ex husband said he needed help writing an email for a potential apartment as he is loking for a place to live I have already found a place.While I was helping him write the email I saw the dating site plenty of fish in his contact's,so I was nit impressed I wonder why he can't wait until we are not living in the same house it is like he never cared about at all and is trying to move on,well I make a profile myself on that site did not add pic and said I was looking for friends,today I checked on the site and he had emailed me it was very short and sweet but I could'nt believe it.This man is 47 yrs old and he is looking for someone as young as 23 sometimes I wonder if it is a midlife crisis.I am very hurt by all of this I thought I meant more to him can any one explain his behaviour?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

trexy66 said:


> If you have read my past post's you know what has been happening in my marriage.I am just recently separated but still living in the same home as my husband(ex).I don't know if he is going out of his way to make me jelous or just thinking well it is over what should I care.I don't know if he is actually dating but he is making it obvious that he is looking,even my daughter overheard his telephone conversation saying she is a pretty redhead.I am moving out in a month thank goodness because I can't handle it anymore,I am trying not to let him know it is driving me crazy.I alway's wonder what he is feeling or whether he even has feelings towards me it just hurt's so much.Does anyone have any advice on how to handle the last month of living under the same roof with him and going on with his life like I don't exsist,and I don't have feelings



Get out more to a gym or club so that your time at the house is eating and sleeping.

draconis


----------

